# Word of the Day: Impression



## Em in Ohio

CHEAT SHEET:
an imitation of the voice, mannerisms, and other traits of a person, especially a famous person, as by an entertainer; a mark made on the surface of something by pressing an object onto it; the effect that something or someone has on a person's thoughts or feelings; an idea or belief that is usually uncertain.


----------



## Rosemarie

The detective used candle wax to make an impression of the burglar's footprints.


----------



## peramangkelder

Showing positive emotions like joy and happiness — can make a good first impression


----------



## debodun

I get the _impression_ you want us to use the word in a sentence.


----------



## Matrix

Only three replies so far? I'm not impressed.


----------



## Em in Ohio

Counterfeit coins are made by first making an impression of both sides to produce a negative mould which is then filled with a cheap metal and later thinly plated in silver or gold.


----------



## Em in Ohio

French impressionist painters sought to elicit emotional responses through the use of color and lighting, not photorealism.


----------



## Kaila

My impression was one thing, from having read the Headline for the article;
but upon further review,  I found that my first impression was incorrect, and I am glad I did not act on it!

(It DOES pay to read before we spout off    - I mean draw a conclusion, haha!  ~ Em)


----------



## katlupe

To make a good impression on forum members here I thought I better take part in this game.


----------



## Sliverfox

Watching  a male humming bird show off his impressive flying skills to the female humming  bird is   a show to see.


----------



## RubyK

The new dentist made an impression of my front tooth in order to duplicate it.


----------



## RubyK

I got the impression that Stanley thought he looked like George Clooney.


----------



## RubyK

When I woke up this morning, I saw the impression of a wrinkled pillowcase on my cheek.


----------



## RadishRose

I must impress upon him the importance of being truthful


----------



## Em in Ohio

I'm impressed with the responses on this word of the day and glad to see folks posting multiple sentences as separate posts!


----------



## hollydolly

*I get the impression from TV that all Americans live in the Hollywood/Beverly hills, and drive Bentleys... *

(Had to laugh - my neighbors invited me to see their new car at 6 pm tonight!  It's a Dodge!)  ~ Em


----------



## Kaila

It's fascinating to watch the extremes of unusual actions, that many wild birds and wild animals who are "suitors" will do,
often in a lengthy series of entertaining, intriguing behaviors...
all meant solely to _*impress*_....some potential partner.


----------



## Kaila

Impressive list of replies to this interesting thread, today!


----------



## Em in Ohio

It is often said that youth are impressionable, but I was born a skeptic.


----------



## Kaila

Some seem more impressionable than others!


----------

